# How to wire tandem tail inline spinner



## doublemusky (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok I give up. I want to make some inline musky spinners with tandem tails. Anyone have any suggestions of how to wire the main .051 wire for the second tail attachment? Have looked everywhere and could only find one video and didn't care for it's method. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe i have some dumb questions....... but do you want 2 trebles or just 2 spots to tie tails? Not a musky fisherman, but would assume 2 trebles on an inline would not increase your hook-ups. If they are getting hooked on the front treble, they would have to be hooked on the back also since they are inline and only a short distance apart. Or does it help keep them hooked? Like i said, dumb questions. If you just want a fatter/longer tail..... could you put a bend in the wire where you would put the forward treble on, use a bead as a stop, tie the first tail there right on the wire shaft. Continue the main wire after the bend/bead and add your dressed treble in the back. I guess it is possible that a longer single shaft (without the pivot point of a split ring & second treble) could create a lever and put undo strain on the wire. Thinking out loud.........

Just suggestions, take them with a grain of salt, i do use inlines for smallies in the river occasionaly but do not fish for musky.


----------



## doublemusky (Jun 6, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Maybe i have some dumb questions....... but do you want 2 trebles or just 2 spots to tie tails? Not a musky fisherman, but would assume 2 trebles on an inline would not increase your hook-ups. If they are getting hooked on the front treble, they would have to be hooked on the back also since they are inline and only a short distance apart. Or does it help keep them hooked? Like i said, dumb questions. If you just want a fatter/longer tail..... could you put a bend in the wire where you would put the forward treble on, use a bead as a stop, tie the first tail there right on the wire shaft. Continue the main wire after the bend/bead and add your dressed treble in the back. I guess it is possible that a longer single shaft (without the pivot point of a split ring & second treble) could create a lever and put undo strain on the wire. Thinking out loud.........
> 
> Just suggestions, take them with a grain of salt, i do use inlines for smallies in the river occasionaly but do not fish for musky.


AtticaFish,
Not really dumb questions. It would be for linking 2 trebles, The first on the main spinner wire, the second connected from the first with a split ring. You have to remember these spinners are 10" to 13" long and I've had more than 1 completely inhaled. On the other hand when they get cranky they have a habit of short striking. That's were second treble comes in, think of it as a trailer hook connected with some real heavy hardware.

Here's a picture of a Muskie my grandson caught last month, one day before he left for the Navy.


----------

